# Cat keeps pawing the carpet?



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

I dunno what the deal is but I've noticed him do it twice around his eating area. He like paws in a circle, he'll paw in one direction [very lightly, not enough to harm the carpet] and then in another direction and another and another etc. He did this right after he stopped eating his food just a minute ago. It's like he went in north, east, west, south, north east, northwest, southeast, southwest... Just curious about it LOL. Thanks


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

This is normal 

He is "burying" his leftovers lol. In the wild, cats will cover their kill when they are done with it, saving the rest for later. In a home setting, that bury instinct is still there, so they still go through the motions. 

In the litter box, it's the same thing. They cover their deposits to hide their presence. 

I have watched my cats try to "bury" other items that they don't like...nail clippers, closet runners...it's kinda cute to watch.

He will probably do it after most meals, I use it to gauge when mine are done with their meal.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A natural instinctive behavior in cats. Even the bigger cats, like lynx and cheetahs, do this. They bury their prey that they haven't finished eating to make it difficult for other animals to come and eat it on them. Not all domestic cats do this, but some do from time to time.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

My cats do that occasionally after they eat, and yeah it's just an instinct to hide something yummy for later. 

Sometimes though they'll do it before, or should I say _instead of_ eating. If I put down a new kind of food and they sniff it and immediately try to bury it I know their opinion on the new food - they think it belongs in the litter box! 

Try convincing a cat to try something new then :roll:


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

catinthemirror said:


> My cats do that occasionally after they eat, and yeah it's just an instinct to hide something yummy for later.
> 
> Sometimes though they'll do it before, or should I say _instead of_ eating. If I put down a new kind of food and they sniff it and immediately try to bury it I know their opinion on the new food - they think it belongs in the litter box!
> 
> Try convincing a cat to try something new then :roll:


That's the thing, he seemed to enjoy it. He buried it after he ate a good portion. Cats have so much personality and attitude lol. Convincing them to do anything is a full days work if not more :kittyturn


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahhh thanks guys. This makes so much sense. Really appreciate it.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

kiesha said:


> That's the thing, he seemed to enjoy it. He buried it after he ate a good portion. Cats have so much personality and attitude lol. Convincing them to do anything is a full days work if not more :kittyturn


LOL! Very true!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

catloverami said:


> A natural instinctive behavior in cats. Even the bigger cats, like lynx and cheetahs, do this. They bury their prey that they haven't finished eating to make it difficult for other animals to come and eat it on them. Not all domestic cats do this, but some do from time to time.


Ding, Ding, Ding. Right answer.

Also, when they lick their paws it's not just general grooming, it's also to remove the scent of their prey of their hands.

The coolest thing about cats is that it's like having a little bit of nature in your house.


----------



## kiesha (Aug 21, 2011)

hal1 said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding. Right answer.
> 
> Also, when they lick their paws it's not just general grooming, it's also to remove the scent of their prey of their hands.
> 
> The coolest thing about cats is that it's like having a little bit of nature in your house.


I totally agree. I love learning about their quirky behaviors. It makes the experience so awesome. I also thought he looked cute running around in a circle burying his food lol.


----------



## health.nutz (Nov 7, 2011)

I have noticed that Scout also paws outside of the litter box and around his food dish. Thanks so much for the insight!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I never saw a cat do that, alas. I know they're done eating when they start washing the scent of food off their mouths and paws. It's so funny how some of them will wash up to their ears!


----------



## Ashleysmom (Jul 20, 2011)

Ashley does not do that on the carpet. She just kneads it like she is working on her nails. At least I have not noticed. I'll start paying attention.


----------

